# Fiat-Recalls



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

Just came from my local Fiat garage and I was informed that they had just recieved a letter from Fiat regarding new model motor-homes, recalling them for work to be done on the diff. According to them quite big job. Was quoted 7hr job, he hadn't received chassis no's yet.


Peter.


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Peter,

I have just been advised that our new one arrived at the dealers today, so will monitor this closely.

Ian


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Also I have just checked the VOSA site and there is no mention of a further problem on there yet, but I expect they are playing catch-up.

Ian


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

waspes said:


> Just came from my local Fiat garage and I was informed that they had just recieved a letter from Fiat regarding new model motor-homes, recalling them for work to be done on the diff. According to them quite big job. Was quoted 7hr job, he hadn't received chassis no's yet.
> 
> Peter.


Hi Peter.
Could this be to do with the "judder" ?
I am not a techie minded person  
Catherine


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Catherine

Yeah-that's what came to my mind!

If "Martin" is around he'd tell us...........!


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I asked him if it was related to reverse judder and he said that he didnt think so ??


Peter


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi Peter.
If its not related to the judder, then what is it for???
:? 
Cheers Catherine


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Wonder if this is the 160 gearbox recall (5209), which may also affect all the other 6 speed gearboxes.
Martin.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

1happy said:


> Hi Peter.
> If its not related to the judder, then what is it for???
> :?
> Cheers Catherine


To make it judder going forwards as well? ...........sorry 

H


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Hi H.
:lol: 
Hopefully this suggestion won't get mistaken for an internal memo & actually end up as a retro upgrade!
C


----------



## 104901 (Jun 1, 2007)

My fiat 57 reg has been back for 5 recalls 

It's been at the garage more than its been out for leisure - must admit the job on the scuttle leak was excellent the whole engine has a plastic cover and underneath the scuttle is about an inch thick of sealant (very neatly done) - don't think that'll leak anymore


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

> recalling them for work to be done on the diff


What does diff mean?



> 160 gearbox recall (5209)


I have been to VOSA website but I can't work out where to look for this product recall information.

We have a 2007 model Bessacarr E495 this has been recalled twice, but luckily our local Fiat garage knew about the second recall whilst working on the first one so he repaired both. This was in January.

The first recall was for the Steering and the second was to do with the windowscreen washers leaking (or so mum thinks). Took about 3 hours for the work to be done.

Are now worrying in case there is a chance of it being recalled for a third time, did someone mention something about the 6 gear speed box? Is there a problem with these. We've not noticed any problems with our motorhome and are really happy with it. Will keep checking to see what is going on.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi TB

Diff = differential

the last mechanism afer the gearbox on front wheel drive vehicles.. it turn both driveshafts (wheels)

sorry its late and the wine did flow


----------



## gm6vxb (Nov 3, 2007)

Travelbug, have a look at
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-38100.html which has details of the official safety related VOSA recalls, and the manufacturer non safety related recalls.
The difference is that for a VOSA recall the manufacturer MUST contact you to get them done, for other recalls they will be done if the vehicle is in for a service or you ask if there are recalls.
BTW the part number shown on the thread for the engine cover is for the 3 litre engine and not the 2.3 litre.

If you have a decent garage, they can check quickly what recalls are valid for a particular vehicle and should be able to get them done within the week. I had the list of recalls given to me and had them done the following week, only one was a VOSA recall.
Martin.


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all, the judder you are discribing will (more than likely) be down to the clutch.The easy way to find out is when it starts let the cluth stright out,but make sure you have plenty of room backwards / forwards so as not to hit anything! If it does not judder anymore once it is out thats your problem,don't be put off by the dealer telling you they all do it :lol: 
terry


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*Recalls.*



Labshack said:


> My fiat 57 reg has been back for 5 recalls
> It's been at the garage more than its been out for leisure - must admit the job on the scuttle leak was excellent the whole engine has a plastic cover and underneath the scuttle is about an inch thick of sealant (very neatly done) - don't think that'll leak anymore


Hi Labshack.
*Thankyou for contributing to the database*  
I will update your details on to the speadsheet in the next few days :idea:

Grizzly appears to have the answer our draughty driving problems http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&p=394792#394792

Once again I thank you as its very important we find out who has what & if anything has been done about any of it, including recalls.
Regards Catherine


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

waspes said:


> Just came from my local Fiat garage and I was informed that they had just recieved a letter from Fiat regarding new model motor-homes, recalling them for work to be done on the diff. According to them quite big job. Was quoted 7hr job, he hadn't received chassis no's yet. Peter.


Hi.
Has anyone anymore info on this yet?
Also
If any new members have not yet entered their details on the database & wish to do so :idea: 
The links are in my signature for both the database thread (to contribute) & the spreadsheet (to view) 
Thanks Catherine


----------

